# new to the smf



## got smoke (Nov 8, 2007)

i  just started smoking meat i did three chickens and some leg quarters and breasts. iam going to smoke a test turkey this saturday to see if the familily likes it before trying it out on the in laws that could be a long day if they dont like it. alot of you are married you know what iam talking about. I live in wisconsin and i use a smokeymountain ,great outdoors propane smoker it works great the chickens i did we out of this world. i tryed a pork but roast but it did not turn out so good it was very tough i had it in there for like six hours it was only 4 pounds i think i left in there too long oh well try try again. i found this site on accident but iam glad i did you all seem great. i will have alot of questions as i go along.


----------



## smoked (Nov 8, 2007)

welcome to smf  sign up for the 5 day ecourse, that will help you alot!!!


----------



## got smoke (Nov 8, 2007)

i already did thank you


----------



## short one (Nov 8, 2007)

GOT smoke, nice to have you with us on SMF. 
As  for your pork butt, don't give up as butts are very forgiving. Sound like a temp problem to me, possibly undercooked. Get your self a couple digital therms, and check your cooker temp at the grate you were cooking on and then see what the gauge on your smoker says. Some are off as much as 100 degrees. Also put a probe in you meat and take a butt to 175-180 to slice and 200-205 to pull. Use of a therm will help you achieve a great end result.


----------



## gramason (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to another GOSM user.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 8, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!!Be sure to check out the 5 day ecourse it is very helpful. As for the porkbutt you will figure it out with help from here as a friend of mine has mastered it with help from here.Best of luck with all.


----------



## got smoke (Nov 8, 2007)

i think i took it out too early it was at 170 thans for the advise


----------



## nauidvr1 (Nov 8, 2007)

GOT Smoke - Welcome aboard, the people here are very helpfull, they have assisted me in many first time smokes that I had to do for parties, ones where I did not buy the meat, and did not want to screw it up and have to pay for it myself (like 64 lbs of Prime Rib)

Smokeys my pet - looks like were neighbors!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, where all smokin' folks hang. Don't be shy with any questions, the sooner you'll be on the smokin' scene.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!! Sounds like you're already started on your path to a full-blown smoking addiction. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Folks around here are ready and willing to offer help, so don't be shy with questions. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome Got Smoke -

I like the handle! Great group here ENjoy!


----------



## freddyqu2 (Nov 8, 2007)

Howdy and welcome...there is a wealth of info hear on the site....if u cant find what u are looking for dont be afraid to ask.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF, you're gonna love it here! Don't be afraid to ask what you don't know and share what you do... and we like pix of your creations (also known as Q-view...)


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome Got Smoke. As was stated above you pulled them to early. Still you only learn by trying. Keep at it and send along some pictures of the smoke.


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Hmmm that roast... did you use rub? Inject? Mop? Did it have any fat on it? what temp did ya pull it off at? We've got questions too, yanno...fill us in and I'll wager we'll have you AND the Outlaws happy!

Enjoy, and help us help you!


----------



## got smoke (Nov 8, 2007)

no fat, rub, the temp was at 170 when i pulled it out


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

It probably could have used some fat...kinda like doing a loin. When I do this type of lean cut, I wrap in bacon over my rub, or use a technique known as "larding/barding". It's basically inserting fat strips into the meat. Also you did not mention a mop. Mopping isimportant for the retention of moisture, and also the development of "barq" on the outside. And 170's about 10 degrees low for slicing BBQ. What was your smoker temp? You want around 225-250.


----------



## got smoke (Nov 8, 2007)

the smoker was at 250 mopping with what? i will try the bacon thanks


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to smf! every smoke is a smoking experince!

Try this thread maybe it will help with your next butt.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8111


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

"Mopping" is the technique used while the meat is cooking.Typical mop sauces are thin, contain very little sugar <Sugar BURNS!> and usually are made of some of the rub components, but not always.

A mop I use for pork butts consists of Cider vinegar, bourbon, hop pepper powder, and onion powder. it is applied gently and liberally about an hour or so into the smoking session, so as not to disturb the rub applied earlier.

Use a long bristled brush, or some other gentle type applicator to "mop the meat" several times during the smoke.

Have you signed up for the 5 day ecourse yet? INVALUABLE info in there...


----------



## vlap (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!!


----------



## flagriller (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome, glad you found us, good people here and loads of information.


----------



## got smoke (Nov 8, 2007)

thank you and yes i signed up for the ecourse have a great day


----------



## monstah (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome! Looking forward to your Qviews.


----------

